# Power Up Hosting - Los Angeles/Dallas/New Jersey VPS | Unmetered Bandwidth |1000 Mbps Network Port |



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 13, 2016)

*Power Up Hosting* is a the United States based company located in Los Angeles registered under the laws of California. Built with power, redundancy and top quality support, choosing Power Up Hosting would always going to be one of your best decisions. 


 


Power Up Hosting was recently featured in the #StartUp section of *Inc. Magazine*:


 


*About our Los Angeles Datacenter:*


Our servers are colocated with Wilcon Datacenter that is located in the heart of Downtown Los Angeles opposite One Wilshire. With 100% Uptime for the past 2 and half years straight, you can never go wrong. Comes with DDoS Protection.


 


*About our Dallas Datacenter:*


Our servers are colocated with Carrier-1 Datacenter that is located in Dallas, Taxes. This was started about three months and comes with DDoS protection and highly redundant network. 


 


*About our New Jersey Datacenter:*


Our servers are colocated with IO Datacenter that is located in Edison, New Jersey. This location was launched by us almost nine months ago. 


 


*Some of the attracting Features:*


 


- 100% Owned Hardware (We are not resellers)


- Tier 4 Datacenter


- Built on 100% SSD


- KVM Based Virtualization 


- 100% Uptime


- RAID 10 for Redundancy


- Complete In-house support


- All VPS are Semi-Managed (Any help/modification at the server end, you are just a ticket away).


- Avg. Ticket response time: 5-15 minutes


- 24x7x365 Support


 


*Our Awesome Reviews:*


 


https://www.facebook.com/poweruphosting/reviews


https://plus.google.com/+PoweruphostingLosAngeles/about


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1295845


https://twitter.com/kaneness/status/652081110776696832


https://twitter.com/KLoudTURNTUP/sta...92591716290562


https://twitter.com/Roynijland/statu...96378825428992


https://twitter.com/Aquitaine/status/402865928179691520


https://twitter.com/anaCaballero2d4/...16638062669824https://twitter.com/sagarpatil/statu...18546303234048


https://twitter.com/anantmendiratta/...24415036293120


https://twitter.com/Mokes808/status/507831071967547393


https://twitter.com/madbadhad/status/507857429078343680


https://twitter.com/fonzyroy87/statu...89024086704128


https://twitter.com/RandomEasley/sta...63473066987521


https://twitter.com/eldonbeard/statu...60446176186368


https://twitter.com/think_up_design/...01887101911040


https://twitter.com/Steven80338Melv/...10875902369792


https://twitter.com/AprilHardy3e2/st...51180917166080


https://twitter.com/ThemagicianKhan/...80939526668288


https://twitter.com/akshayable/statu...62905104596992


https://twitter.com/UnGagged2015/sta...85612589453312


https://twitter.com/NazariyBobelyak/...85495651090434


https://twitter.com/shashankscg/stat...02052598779904


https://twitter.com/coolkumar123456/...95140386865152


https://twitter.com/VideosAndGifsMX/...78264931147776


https://twitter.com/sekolahinn/statu...21900405510144


https://twitter.com/dafiqweenk/statu...12860059676672




https://twitter.com/FridgeBusiness/s...27169843036161


 


*Our Awesome Plans for Awesome VPSBoard Members:*


 


*Linux SSD One*


 


1GB DDR3 RAM


1CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


20GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $11.25/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now*


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Two*


 


2GB DDR3 RAM


2CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


20GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $22.5/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now*


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Three*


 


3GB DDR3 RAM


3CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


30GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)



Price Per Month: $33.75/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now*


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Four*


 


4GB DDR3 RAM


4CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


30GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $45/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now *


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Five*


 


5GB DDR3 RAM


5CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


40GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $56.25/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now *


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Six*


 


6GB DDR3 RAM


6CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


40GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $67.5/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now *


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Seven*


 


7GB DDR3 RAM


7CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


50GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $78.75/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now*


 


★★★


 


*Linux SSD Eight*


 


8GB DDR3 RAM


8CPU Either E3/E5 Processor depending upon the availability (Auto-Deployed instantly Post Purchase)


50GB SSD Disk Space


2x Dedicated IP Address


Unmetered Bandwidth


Pick Any Linux OS (You can Open a ticket if you need specific Linux OS version)


 


Price Per Month: $90/month (After 25% Off Coupon Code: VPSBOARD25) 


*Purchase Now *


 


*Add-ons Available: *


 


- Extra SSD Disk Space


- Extra Disk Space


- cPanel/WHM license ($12/m) We are Official NOC Partner with cPanel:


http://partnernoc.cpanel.net/res/7479/power-up-hosting.htm


- Fantastico/Softaculous


 


*FAQ:*


 


*Q) Where do you have your Linux VPS located?*


- We have our servers in Los Angeles, Dallas & New Jersey.


 


*Q) What's the Setup Time?*


- Instant is the word!


 


*Q) Do we customize the server configuration?*


- Hell Yes! We are not OVH; we thrive to provide a unique setup to our customers. Contact us at [email protected] or add us on Skype: poweruphosting


 


*Q) Will you guys provide us with the migration support? *


- Of course, we will, that too for no additional cost. We have a unique migration team that will help you to migrate from your old hosting's cPanel account to our Awesome new SSD Hosting cPanel account when you grab your cPanel/WHM license copy either by yourself or via us.


 


*Q) Are you guys resellers?*


- We are not resellers. We are not renting cheap servers from xx company and then reselling it to anyone. We have our own redundant Tier 1 Network & Hardware. You are dealing directly with a REAL HOSTING COMPANY.


 


*Q) Which Virtualization Technology are you using?*


- We are using KVM with little customization on our end.


 


*Q) I am looking to grab a custom configuration that you guys are not selling, do you guys provide such a service?*


- Yes, we do. We buy our servers directly from Manufacturers. Let us know the hardware configuration you are looking for and we will order and deploy the server for you.


 


*Q) Can you guys provide custom clusters? *


- We specialize setting up clusters. Get in touch with us at *[email protected]* or *Skype: poweruphosting*


 


*Q) Do you provide Colocation? *


- Yes, we do. Please contact us on *Skype: poweruphosting*


 


*Q) Do you provide a lease to buy server option? *


- If you areUS located then yes, we do. Please contact us on *Skype: poweruphosting*


 


*Q) Do you offer discounts for bulk quantity? *


- We are sorry, we have already discounted all the profits, and we are making peanuts, so no matter if you are buying one server or hundred servers, the pricing remains the same.


 


*Q) Are these unmanaged servers? *


- No, these are semi-managed and yet affordable.


 


*Q) When did you guys incorporate your business?*


- We incorporated our business in 2012 under the laws of California, USA.


 


*Q) What's your refund policy?*


- No refund would be made once you made the purchase.


 


*Q) Are you accepting affiliates?*


- If you can help us promote Dedicated Servers then get in touch with us at [email protected] or add us on Skype: poweruphosting and depending upon the sales and conversion, we would be happy to work out on a custom % with you.


 


*Q) I am looking to resell your servers, do you offer white label reselling?*


- We have a broad range of programs and options for companies and individuals who are to resell our servers. We can help you customize and set up any configuration you are looking to grab. Simply get in touch with us at *[email protected]* or add us on *Skype: poweruphosting*


 


★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★


*You can even find us on Social Media:*


★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★


 


*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/poweruphosting


*Twitter*: https://twitter.com/poweruphosting


*Google Plus*: https://plus.google.com/ PoweruphostingLosAngeles/about


*LinkedIn*: https://www.linkedin.com/company/poweruphosting


----------

